# Rail transportation of O2 and/or H?



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

I know how hydrogen and oxygen gets transported by truck, but does it ever get shipped via rail? Are there compressed oxygen tank cars? Or compressed hydrogen tank cars?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Hmm

Compressed Hydrogen rail cars...Now, seems to me, that
would be a real AMERICAN FLYER. 

Up in the sky; look, it's a bird, it's a plane...it's SUPER CAR. :smilie_daumenpos:

Don


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

I was asking because I was thinking of modeling an isolated NASA Experiment Town as one of my industries. My "company" delievers H and O2 in tank cars every 6months, which gets used in fuel cells, then the resulting water gets filtered and drank. 
The goal would be to become selfsustaining but of course in this experiment that's not possible which is why we do resupply drops. 
It makes a lot more sense in my head or if you knew the whole story, which is still forming.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Well both cars would have to be cryogenic type cars I would search that type car and see what comes up.

Like this one
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liquid_hydrogen_tank_car

And
http://cvatanks.com/products/industrial-gas/cryogenic-railcar/

Here is a LOX car
http://www.railgoat.railfan.net/railwhales/bynumber/iapx001001-001008.htm

That's all I can find now.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Wow. Great finds. I wasn't able to find any info when I did a google search.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I searched cryogenic rail cars and LOX rail cars


----------

